# GEOM_MIRROR: Cannot open consumer ada1 (error=1).



## dvl@ (Jul 16, 2013)

This started after upgrading from 8.2-STABLE to 8.4-RELEASE and persists after upgrading to 9.1-RELEASE-p4*.* I am not sure how to correct it.


```
# gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ada0 (ACTIVE)

# grep ada1 /var/run/dmesg.boot 
ada1 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST380011A 3.06> ATA-6 device
ada1: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors: 16H 255S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad2
GEOM_MIRROR: Cannot open consumer ada1 (error=1).
GEOM_MIRROR: Cannot add disk ada1 to gm0 (error=1).
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Disk ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Promise: Subdisk PROMISE Array 1:0-ada1 state changed from NONE to ACTIVE.
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 1 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999999488, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 2 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999967744, length=2048)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 3 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999998976, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 4 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999999488, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 5 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999999488, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 6 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999999488, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 7 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=512, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 8 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 9 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 10 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=79999999488, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 11 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 12 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=8192, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 13 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=0, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 14 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 15 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 16 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=8192, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 17 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=0, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 18 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 19 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=32768, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 20 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 21 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=1024, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 22 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=8192, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 23 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=65536, length=512)]
GEOM_RAID: Read error (5), 24 read errors total ada1[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
```

Any suggestions?

I am going to migrate this system to ZFS-root, but I would like to get my gmirror back in the meantime.  Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2013)

The graid(8) kernel module is in the GENERIC kernel in 9.1, and the messages indicate there is old RAID metadata on ada1.

There is a release note or something somewhere about this, but I can't find it right now.  I think that setting kern.geom.raid.enable=0 in /boot/loader.conf will disable it, but I'll post back with the right link when I find it.

The errors may also show that ada1 is failing.  But the other disk in the mirror should still cause the mirror device to appear.


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 24, 2013)

@wblock@: anything come to mind?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2013)

Not since post #2.  Didn't that fix it?


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't try the 
	
	



```
kern.geom.raid.enable=0
```
 I misunderstood what it was doing. I thought it would mask the problem. I can try that later this week.


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, I was thinking and searching for that release note issue.  I also fail in finding it.  No worries.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2013)

It does kind of mask the problem.  The solution is to back up, then wipe out that graid(8) metadata on the problem drives.  That might also wipe out the gmirror(8) metadata.


----------

